

Police find missing toddler with license plate-recognition (LPR) technology - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/04/Police-locate-missing-toddler-with-tech.html

======
Metapony
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j7sAPGtTcY>

